# Need Some Input



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
I,ve been off the forum for awhile. I was going to try to make it to these rallys after I retired this past year, but now I have an X and sold my home a week ago. Now need to go back to work to make up for the pension







. Anyway, my doctor said I should try to get my Medications online. Does anyone know of a safe sight?
Oh, I still have my 21RS OB







. I'll be moving in to it in about two months







. 
I am going to try very hard to make it to at least one OB rally this summer.

Great to be back


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Good to have you back!!! Sounds like you've had a long rough year. Here's hoping that moving into the OB will provide some wuiet, calm moments!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure, but isn't Wally World selling prescriptions for $5/pop?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

A lot of people use Medco.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Walmart has a bunch of prescriptions for $5, but another alternative is to get a 90 day supply from your own insurance plan. You can do mail in at first I think and then send for refills online. A lot of doctors will write a script for a year and so you only need to pay your copay 4 times a year. Check with yours to see what they offer. Check google for other options and look for the BBBonine seal that tells you that a business is Better Business approved.

Darlene


----------



## dthorfnp (Dec 15, 2004)

Walmart does have a fairly comprehensive list of medication for 5$ per month, as nurse practitioner I will gladly try to write prescriptions for patients off that list if they are having difficulty paying for their medication. Sometimes it is not always possible due to effectiveness,etc but it is often worth a try asking your health care provider. K-mart also has a list though much shorter nut they offer a 3 month supply for 15$. you can download both lists from their website on line and take the lists to discuss with your provider.
Dawn


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im not sure about the medication question. I just wanted to add my best wishes to you. Hopefully you can make 2008 a better year.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your down year. Now you (hopefully) have nowhere to go but UP.

Hers's to a better 2008.

Can't really add more to the prescription dilemna. Do you have any kind of a prescription plan that would help with any of the meds not covered by Walmart?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Im not sure about the medication question. I just wanted to add my best wishes to you. Hopefully you can make 2008 a better year.


X2

Welcome home, Ohtrouting!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> A lot of people use Medco.


That's who we get ours from. 90 supplies at a time. USUALLY with no problem.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> A lot of people use Medco.


I don't nkow if you use Medco or not, but I have had to deal with these MORONS for several years with my fathers meds. If you don't mind hassles,meds sent to the wrong place, and idots for service reps go ahead and deal with them. If his plan didn't require us using them I absolutely wouldn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My recommendation is to talk to the person in the local assisted living facilities that do meds ordering for their residents and find out which ones they have the least problems with. *Every* time the name Medco comes up in my conversations the response is negative.
Just my experience.
Bob


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

I also use Medco Health for mail order (my daughter has lots of medications) and have had excellent service from them. As others have said, get the doctor to write the prescription for 90 day supply.

If you are medicare eligible, you can go the the medicare site to look for the best prescription drug plan for you based on the medications you are taking. Before my mom passed away she was in a CT state prescription drug program for people with fixed incomes. You might want to see if your state has something like that. My mom had so many medicines she was going broke, so between the prescription drug program and her doctor giving her samples she was able to get things back under control. So if you have a very expensive drug you might want to ask the doctor for samples.

Good luck to you!

Elizabeth


----------

